
Sectigo root CA expired, older Linux version TLS HTTPS curl OpenSSL broken - mindgap
https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/gshh70/sectigo_root_ca_expiring_may_not_be_handled_well/
======
nihonzarujack
ouch

